
Ask HN: Page Layout Tools in 2020 - jason_slack
I’m crazily enough planning to start a print publication.<p>I used to use Quark XPress.<p>InDesign is expensive.<p>Frame maker RIP<p>What options are available. Mac OS preferred. Open source project I could patch bugs for OK too. Any suggestion welcome. TeX?
======
jonpalmisc
If you’re going for paid, Affinity Publisher is great software, and is only
$50 for a license. I’ve used it and enjoyed it. If you like it, you can snag
the other programs in the Affinity as well for $50 each.

For open source, there is Scribus. I’ve never used it personally but I’ve
heard good things. You could also try LaTeX or ConTeXt, the latter if your
design is going to be more complicated.

~~~
jason_slack
Thank you. I have been looking at Scribus

